# Fusee



## James

Anyone had any experience in these or looked at the work of the movements? Looking to secure one mid 1700's to very early 1800's. What a work of art these were.


----------



## Guest

James said:


> Anyone had any experience in these or looked at the work of the movements? Looking to secure one mid 1700's to very early 1800's. What a work of art these were.


They are a work of art also very expensive for that period. You have to be careful when winding these up 'cause the fusee chain is delicate and prone to breaking. Having said that I'm after one myself.









Rabbit


----------



## pg tips

the only thing I know about fusee movements is if you ever see them for sale on ebay they are broken.


----------



## James

and hard to get parts for! speaking to a couple guys now that I know. have more specific requirements like silver hallmarked case, good dial, good movement, lever style, will see what happens. I think it is more the allure of something so old. so that would put the piece then early 1800's for me.


----------



## James

Well I made my mind up. Ended up getting a piece from a local guy well in Ontario anyway. Had to be fully serviced, run to the end of the chain and keep excellent time as well as have a decorated movement with pink gold wheel, specific bridge, regulator style, solid silver case, tight hinges, no cracked enamel dial and nice gold guilt movement & inner dust cover. So here are some pics, take a few days to get to me. His pics not mine


----------



## James




----------



## James

Rabbit said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had any experience in these or looked at the work of the movements? Looking to secure one mid 1700's to very early 1800's. What a work of art these were.
> 
> 
> 
> They are a work of art also very expensive for that period. You have to be careful when winding these up 'cause the fusee chain is delicate and prone to breaking. Having said that I'm after one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbit
Click to expand...

And agreed, they have to be wound slowly and pay attention to the stop or there goes the drive chain but they can be replaced.


----------



## pg tips

that's beautiful james


----------



## JonW

Wow James! Work of art mate! stunning.... simply stunning!


----------



## limey

That is stunning. Nicely done.


----------



## Guest

This is my first Fusee - came last week. Its hallmarked Chester 1890 and the face is signed "Ford Galloway & Co. Birmingham".

Its ticking away quite nicely but it looses about 5 minutes in 24 hours.














































Sorry about the quality of the photo's.








Rabbit


----------



## James

very nice. yea something about the old design a chain like a bicycle chain and two lil cockroaches running on the tiny wheel









5 minutes out would be acceptable but you could probably adjust better. does it run to the end of the chain? and don't wind past the stop lol or you be putting out 50 bucks for a chain.


----------



## Guest

James said:


> very nice. yea something about the old design a chain like a bicycle chain and two lil cockroaches running on the tiny wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes out would be acceptable but you could probably adjust better. does it run to the end of the chain? and don't wind past the stop lol or you be putting out 50 bucks for a chain.


Yes it runs to the end of the chain, I have not altered the regulator yet but I will later today.

Thaks for the info








Rabbit


----------



## James

Ohhhhhh got it. And its way better than the pics. I did not know the whole movement swings out on a hinge from the front thats plain cool, a tab is pressed under the 6 and out it all swings! All the hinges are like new too. But afraid to take it all apart just yet still a bit cold from the delivery, pics come a sunny bright day. this things looks and feels brand new


----------



## James

Alrighty some pics although a grey sunlight day!


----------



## James




----------



## James




----------



## Guest

I like the pictures James. I'll have to take some better ones of mine.

Just out of interest have you got a 'Verge' watch? I have one coming in the post.








Rabbit


----------



## timelord

Simply stunning watches. Lucky guys...

cheers


----------



## Seismic one

Rabbit said:


> This is my first Fusee - came last week. Its hallmarked Chester 1890 and the face is signed "Ford Galloway & Co. Birmingham".
> 
> Its ticking away quite nicely but it looses about 5 minutes in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality of the photo's.
> 
> Rabbit


Hello- I too have a similar watch and this is the only other one i have come across Peter Ford and Peter Galloway were cousins who set up together in 1880 they both came from Auchtermuchty in Scotland.Do you have any more info on them?.

Seismic


----------



## Seismic one

Rabbit said:


> This is my first Fusee - came last week. Its hallmarked Chester 1890 and the face is signed "Ford Galloway & Co. Birmingham".
> 
> Its ticking away quite nicely but it looses about 5 minutes in 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality of the photo's.
> 
> Rabbit


----------



## Mikrolisk

One moment... James asked for watches from about 1750 to the early 1800 (thus about 1840?). These watches in this thread are all AFTER 1850.

Here are some _older_ watches:

A french verge watch:



















Made in about 1800 in france, because of the engravings you cannot read the name of the watchmaker. Fusee movement, ticks nicely-

An english cylindre fusee watch:



















With hallmarks for London 1814, a fusee watch with a rare cylindre escapement. Watchmaker was a Duddell, known between 1815 and 1832 in 106, Holborn Hill, London.

...


----------



## Mikrolisk

An english high-quality verge watch:



















Verge watch, of course with a fusee, diamond endstone, screwed stone in a gold setting for the crown wheel, hallmarks for London 1816, signed Rich(ard) Athow by R(ichard?) Browd, serial number 129 (quite low), second wheel stop!

A french lepine pocket watch:



















Lepine calibre II, made in about 1830, anonymous, cylindre escapement.



Andreas


----------



## Giotto

Rabbit said:


> This is my first Fusee - came last week. Its hallmarked Chester 1890 and the face is signed "Ford Galloway & Co. Birmingham".
> 
> Its ticking away quite nicely but it looses about 5 minutes in 24 hours.
> 
> Pics omitted from Giotto's reply.
> 
> Rabbit


Hi Everyone, This is my first post here so you might have to make allowances for my inexperience.

I have here a similar watch (14746 T.W.) to this one of Rabbit's. Now here's where my inexperience might show me up - - I interpret the hallmark of this one to be 1798, ie. Lion/Anchor/lower case 'a'. Is it really possible that the basic design didn't change in 92 years ? Incidentally my wife inherited the watch about 15 years ago (her g.g.g.grandfather was a watchmaker from Liverpool). The watch was simply regarded as of sentimental value, no one even realising until last month that the very grey looking case is actually silver. A quaint modification, probably done in austere times such as the World Wars is that the glass has been replaced with what I can best describe as a dome of celluloid. That dome has seen so much wear and tear that the centre spindle has nearly warn through it. Regarding the mechanism, fully wound it runs for 45 hours and keeps good time. When I work out how to send a picture I will be back.

So I would be glad of opinions about my '1798' claim and the 'celluloid' (which I hope can be replaced with glass). Giotto


----------



## James

yep nice pieces 

a verge would be nice I do like those but something on the agenda right now already at 400 bucks and 4 days to go  but I am high bidder won't play now till the end 

And regarding a glass for that pocket piece. You may not be able to get a thick glass but a watchmaker should have no issue getting a glass for it, would mean taking it apart and sending the bezel in to have fitted not a big deal. Take care of it, you say its wearing through the crystal, I would not use it until you get it looked at and serviced maybe a spend including glass of a hundred to a hundred and a half (canadian bucks). You are in the UK, best place to have serviced!


----------



## Giotto

James said:


> yep nice pieces
> 
> ................And regarding a glass for that pocket piece. You may not be able to get a thick glass but a watchmaker should have no issue getting a glass for it, would mean taking it apart and sending the bezel in to have fitted not a big deal. Take care of it, you say its wearing through the crystal, I would not use it until you get it looked at and serviced maybe a spend including glass of a hundred to a hundred and a half (canadian bucks). You are in the UK, best place to have serviced!


Thanks James, I have a good jewellers shop in the village. I will see what he can do. He arranged a nice job on a Waltham for me.

Now for the sack-cloth and ashes.

fftopic: This where I should bow out. I should not have posted to this thread ! Since my earlier 'rookie' post I (no expert) have dug into the 1798 (?) watch and found my way into the gear-box and there's no fusee ! I suppose that make's me a 'phoney' in present company, so I can only apologise. So, before I go I will now try to send one or two photos of the piece. It is clear that restoration would be a very big job. One final admission - - the fully wound run-down time just checked was about 32 hours and not as stated in my last post.




























I will be back, but only if invited. Cheers, Giotto


----------



## James

No probs! Well 32 hours is good so thats fine. Silver will clean up be carefull of the hinges snapping but those can usually be repaired. That hole in the crystal lol, the pressure must be very strong on those hands, not good. And a glass can be fitted no problem at worst a better plastic one high dome.


----------

